# garlic soap



## justme (Sep 19, 2009)

are you laughing? Well its been done. I asked awhile ago about making garlic soap and just thought I would let you know I have now made it. PHEWWW what a smell. 

Actually might not have been so bad but all I could smell during mixing was amonia sos I kept adding more garlic. Well it sticks lol


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 19, 2009)

Sometimes the best lessons are the ones we learn the hard way!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Can I ask, what is the benefit of garlic soap? Wouldnt it mold? Just wondering, oh yeah, does it smell like garlic??


----------



## justme (Sep 19, 2009)

other than it scares away vampires there isnt any. its kind of a joke for one of the guys I work with. He loves the smell of garlic and brings me different wild herbs so I did it just for him. And might I add not something I would recommend unless you really like the smell of garlic. I sure wouldnt take a shower with it although it is a good bar of soap


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

cool novelty soap for halloween!  

i love garlic.  love it, love it, love it.  don't know if'd wash my face with it, though


----------



## agriffin (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey- uhhh... you can use it as catfish bait   Really...you can!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 20, 2009)

It would be good for Halloween, what with the twilight and true blood fanatics everywhere at the moment.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 20, 2009)

:roll: If I was still single I'd use it on a second date with that guy you really didn't like, but you didn't dare to blow him off either


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 23, 2009)

Apperently if you feed dogs loads of garlic, fleas don't like it - so a new insect repellant soap is found!  if you want to use it that is!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes that seems to work against flees, thicks and some kinds of worms. But garlic and the allium family (chives, leeks, unions etc.) do cause anaemia in dogs.
Because garlic does have health benefits, it is used in small quantities. I give my puppy two small teaspoons a week.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Hey- uhhh... you can use it as catfish bait   Really...you can!!



lol you could use HIM for catfish bait after washing with it.... Ever seen that show River Monsters!??!?! freaaaaaaaaaaaaky!


----------



## wendybyrd (Sep 23, 2009)

If I had a pizza shop I'd make all my delivery drivers and staff use garlic soap before they came to work.  Don't ask why, I really don't know.  It would simply amuse me.   :twisted:


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

thatsa spicy meataballa!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> :roll: If I was still single I'd use it on a second date with that guy you really didn't like, but you didn't dare to blow him off either



ROFL  I bet it would work like a charm


----------



## IanT (Sep 24, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yeah and to top it off grow your leg/arm/everyother kind of hair out for him lol

lol


----------

